# Nids, and how you would fight them.



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

There are not many forums about nids, so heres one! how would You fight a nid horde army, or, if your like me, how would you play one, I would like tips. thnx to all who reply!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Heavy bolters. Flamers. Frag missiles. Anything that chucks out pie-plate sized templates (any templates at all really), I want your models, under plastic, as far away as possible. Possibly plasma cannons, though I'm not too fond of them (expensive way to blow your own troops up). Anything that makes multiple hits. Lots and lots of bolters. Anything I can rapid-fire if you get too close.

"The Ultramarine Way" in short!


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

swarms helped out with some real heavy hitters.


----------



## Xaereth (Dec 14, 2007)

With Blood Angels, my biggest fear are genestealers. If I can shoot the 'stealers before they get to me, I can usually come out on top when it comes to hand to hand. MC's die in a turn to Death Company rending, and if I can get the charge on gaunts with my regular assault marines, I tend to do relatively well. Baal Predators are HUGE assets in game vs. 'nids and almost always do the most damage out of all my units. 

I also generally bring a Callidus Assassin (it's legal, so please don't question it, even if you're SURE I'm wrong) which can tie up just about any unit up indefinately, and against gaunts will kill them all day with a 2+ no saves allowed flamer and an I5 assault with the ability to jump back out of combat on a 2+ during the enemy's assault phase, allowing you to reuse the tactic over and over again.

Winged Hive Tyrants also tend to hurt me a bit, but enough powerfists will drag him down quickly, and 2- 5 man assault squads with fists will usually tie him down for a couple turns at least. Soften him up with a few melta shots from your MM Attack Bikes, and he's not much of a threat. Just make sure he doesn't get into the Death Company, as he'll kill too many of them before they can kill him back (if they even have the ability to).

As I stated earlier, for Blood Angels, its all about killing the genestealers. The rest of the army toting PF's everywhere, you shouldn't have much trouble with them.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Swarm nids give me problems, as a troop heavy and swarmy guard i can't depend on outnumbering them.

I just shoot as many as i can, focusing on fast movers, after that it's dmg control sacraficing squads to slow you down.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

happychopper said:


> There are not many forums about nids, so heres one! how would You fight a nid horde army, or, if your like me, how would you play one, I would like tips. thnx to all who reply!


Playing a Swarm army takes a bit more planning than most would think. Unlike Orcs, it's not about overwhelming your opponents army with a hug amount of meat-shields for your PK's. It's about taking care of the right opponents with the right swarms. After all, the generic Stealer is more expensive than your average Orc, and the generic Gaunt is pretty much a bullet soaker. Here are some ideas though...

If you're playing a pure swarm army, 2+ Squads of Basic endless Guants are a must. I suggest 10+ models strong per squad. That's 20+ models you'll always have on the field. 

Hormogaunts are difficult to use properly. For what they can do, 10pts is asking quite a lot. I suggest you consider just going with more Gaunts since they can still fleet anyway, they just lack the 12" charge.

You always want your MC's protected by a small screen of Gaunts. They soak up neccessary PF attacks that your enemy will want on your bigger units. The great thing about swarm armies, is you get to control the model positions more then you opponent. 

You need lots of synapse. Back up your swarms with synapse creatures, such as Warriors, Zoa's or Tyrants. This is the real bane of any Tyranid army. Once your swarms are outside synapse range, their pretty much useless. Nidzillas donn't suffer as much from this since their nasty MC's don't fall back. A really nice trick is to use Zoa's with Scream, that -1 Ld can do some nasty damage to morale. 

Don't be afraid to sacrifice swarms. Fighting Wraithlords? Throw 10 Guant at him and call it a day. Use another swarm to take out that nasty Chaos Lord coming your way. Annoy those Death Company a little by charging them with a useless squad of Guants. Then send in the heavy hitters to mop up when their busy. 

Finally, think of your swarm like a river. What sections of the board do you want to wash over? Your opponent can only handle so much at one time. Consider the terrain and ways in which you can move freely, allowing you more oppertunities at objectives.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, since I've got a SM chapter of my own which specialises in Close Combat I guess I'm in a big advantage when I get in CC. Ofc Ill use the powers of my librarian to aid his brothers and the only shooting unit Ive got is a sniper scout squad, which is pretty nice to cover the CC units 
So just bash their faces up in CC and beat them on their own territory is my way of killing them


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

First of all, if it's a cityfight, plug the areas between the buildings with vindicators or demolishers, so you get plenty of pie plates and the nid can't swarm the tank due to the fact that it's right up against the wall, heavy bolter devastator squads and heavy bolter heavy weapons squads are pretty good, but heavy flamers are the god of all weapons against swarms


And if your playing nids, try to have large numbers of small squads so they won't be locked as often and the gaunts will get killed easier so they respawn faster (always take without number) also try to use groups of gaunts, hormas and rippers to stop the enemy from firing or moving while the carnifexes and tyrants get closer


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well, i face a tyranid swarm/mc list every saturday. let me tell you how i go about disecting it like biology class.bear in mind the dice gods hate me in first turn regaurds and i always seem to go second.

first turn i direct all lascannon fire into his winged hive tyrant, when it finally goes down i set my sites on his hive tyrant with gaurd. my obliterators and chaos marine squads are good for this. my defilers drop pie-plates on his 2 genestealers quads and pray they don't scatter off. a landraider with a 5 man tzeentch terminator squad rushes forwards and around {or through} his gaunt squads to his first carnifex, then pop's smoke.

second turn he's not too far from me, i open up bolter fire on all of his little gaunts, and see how many pop. my obliterators finish off either tyrant if they still live or start dropping plasma cannon blasts on genestealers that may have lived. my defiliers fire battle cannon blasts on remaining genestealers or gaunt squads if not stealers remain.
the termie squad usually before all this acts as a beacon for a second squad of 10 tzeentch termies, this one with twin heavy flamers and a powerfist. the other squad of five disembarks after the raider charges forwards again, and fire at the first of 3 fex's. they then charge and the powerfist usually finishes it off.

third turn what's left is asaulting my front lines of marines, but with the tyrants and the genestealers removed, all that i have to worry about is where my squads will go when they finish off the gaunts.my obliterators by now are blasting lascannon shots at one of his three zoanthropes, and hopefully killing it. and my termies and moving to kill a second fex. the landraider by this time is typically blasting its heavy bolter and a lascannon at a second zoanthrope. the defilers wade into CC with gaunts to bolster my lines.

turn four, hopefully kill the 3rd zoanthrope through obliterator fire and landraider shots. the thrid fex should be fighting 15 termies in cc by now and dying miserably. and all but a handful of gaunts should be dead. he only has a squad of three winged warriors some where on the table at this point most likely with one of the gaunt squads and doing decently.

turn five, everything moves to help finish off whats left in CC.

turn six, never occurs.

keep in mind this is complete best case scenario and often not the case, typically turn six does occur but thats only because the tougher things may acutally survive for an added turn much to my dismay.i hope this helps from a chaos perspective on what that player may be attempting.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm, maybe you should invest in some heavy bolter havoc squads or maybe a bloodthirster (assuming there as good as the old dex)


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Landspeeders tornados, Heavy bolters, Plasma Cannons. Assualt Cannons....


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

seeing ive been playing tyranids for the past 2 years all you have to do to beat them really is shoot the fast troops BEFORE they get to you and then use the big heavy guns like lascannons to take out carifex's and big bugs really! Its that simple!

To win with tyranids all you have to do is keep moving BEHIND cover and have lots of rippers at the front!


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Well for all the guard players out there, when facing swarms: As has been said, Get the flying stuff and the fast stuff first, especially Flyrants. Also, don't be afraid to sppedbump their units, but only the big ones! dont waste ten guard to slow a unit of 10 guants, as you can rapid fire them, use them to stall a unit of 32 for a turn. Conscripts with independent comissar are always good to bog a MC and will result in inexperienced players throwing alot at them because they're annoyed their big 'fex isn't doing anything but munching up a couple guys a turn. Finally, make sure you do a refused flank (probably not gonna happen considering the amount of troops nids will bring) or a split flank- make em march over to one corner before making em march to the next one! 

And for the nid players, all i have to say is this: _Apparently without number sucks because you're guys will not be in synapse when they come onto the board- however this has been passed onto me from a nid player, and is not my first hand knowledge._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Or you just send a melee related termie squad towards them and cover those termies up with some long range weapons  thats how I beat the hell of nids players


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Against swarms of gaunts I can thoroughly recommend mortars. My usual 1000pt of infantry guard fields 7 mortars and a Griffon, they can decimate a gaunts and stealers nicely. Combined with 2 platoons and a command platoon for a total of 4 autocannons, 2 missile launchers and 3 lascannons that target any synapse (fastest first as has been said) usually works ok for me. 

I also find Sentinels good for tying up gaunts with my Mechanised guard army. Tie up huge gaunt units that can't hurt you with a 40pt Sentinel always funny :laugh:

Finally flamer and heavy flamers, template weapons are great they will hit lots of the little 6-limbed critters and no roll to hit, always a plus (especially if you are me). Hellhounds can also be entertaining decimating any of his 4+ save broods nicely, hmm toasty.

Finally guard vs nids can often come down to the armylists if either skewed to an extreme especially if they are polar opposites, e.g. Lascannon maxed guard vs Swarm nids = an uphill battle for the guard but Lascannon maxed guard vs Nidzilla is painful for nids, etc, etc


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Catachan pattern sentinels and hellhounds. Don't forget your pintle stubber!


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Believe or not... my CC Eldar army can (most of the time) out match the nids in combat!


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Though tactics will vary depending on the composition of an opponent's Tyranid list, here's what usually does 'em in:

Godzilla- Hidden powerfists in 10+ man infantry squads.
Characters are too expensive to waste on creatures that can implant or
inflict instant-death on them with one hit. Throw a powerfist in an ordinary
troops squad and beat the biggies down in H2H. Most of the best 'zilla lists
throw massed ranged weaponry on their biggies, making them sub-par in
close combat. Let them pound a few of your peons down per turn while
pasting them with a STR 8 spanking.

Swarm- Target thier few biggies with your anti-vehicle weapons (most of
which will punch through 2+ armor saves with ease anyway) and fire at
each squad of gaunts with massed anti-infantry firepower until it is totally
dead or fleeing. Hit ripper swarms with flamers and don't ever start on your
front line. The best strategy is to have transports ready to jump into when
the whittled down swarm seems ready to pounce in their next turn. Hop in,
move out and, when you've got a good spot again, repeat.

These are the two most common lists, so any other advice'll have to wait until
someone asks about more specific Tyranid lists.


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

This is great, thanx, and I hope my SM playing brother doesn't see this, lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

I Purge the Xenos with fire. As is the Salamanders way


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Anything that rolls alot of dice assault cannon, heavy bolter - Or - Templates help alot as you can kill alot.

As I dont have alot of these in my army, I rely on alot of guesswork to make sure I get to fire my bolt pistols and charge.


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

thnx for all your help, as you will have improved my profomance dramaticaly!!!! (sorry about my spelling)


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow that alot of the some advice given alot of times. H ope you the best of luck with it though.


----------



## Beriothien (Apr 24, 2008)

Revelations said:


> If you're playing a pure swarm army, 2+ Squads of Basic endless Guants are a must. I suggest 10+ models strong per squad. That's 20+ models you'll always have on the field.
> 
> Don't be afraid to sacrifice swarms. Fighting Wraithlords? Throw 10 Guant at him and call it a day. Use another swarm to take out that nasty Chaos Lord coming your way. Annoy those Death Company a little by charging them with a useless squad of Guants. Then send in the heavy hitters to mop up when their busy.


So....do you think 20+ sized gaunt broods, or twice as many 10+ ?

I was thinking big broods, say 15-20, which of course means fewer broods.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

As a Nids player for a few years now I have tryed some different swarms.

I started with the "Teeth and claws" brood, this was swarms of Hormagaunts for troops, 1 carnifex, 2 Zoanthropes, and a Flyrant. I would kit up the big bugs, take my remaining points (for the game size) and devide it by the Hormagaunt cost, then try to make it so I always had 6 troop choices. That worked fine for the first few games, then my friends started to pick off my Synapse critters and the rest of my army just sat there looking hungry.

I tryed a more shootie option, with the last edition of the Nids Codex, you use to be able to have Gaunts who could shoot like SM. It was more or less like the first one, just I took a Carni with a gun, and gave a Vennom cannon to the tyrant. This one didn't do much of anything, but it was fun to feild that many bugs and watch my friends count how many shots he had per turn, vs how many wounds I had on the table, hehe

My most recent version includes, a DakkaRant (2x twin linked devourer,wings), a Gunboat Carni (Vennom-Cannon, Barbedstrangler), 12 ravanors (sometimes Broods of 3 and sometimes broods of 4), 6 Warriors (leaping, rending,scything, in 2 broods of 3) and eather Rippers or Gaunts depending on points left. I run a brood of warriors with a brood of Ravaners for synaps, I run the other group of Ravenors infront of the zoanthrope and behind the winged tyrant. I know this seems like a low body count for a Nids army, and they are too small for a NidZilla army. But each Ravener gets 5 rending attacks on the charge, then you have warriors too makeing sure that no bug gets a insta death. I have taken this army against Grey Knights, SM, Jungle fighters (imp guard), Chaos (Death Guard), and Dark eldar. More often than not I win the fight with this list.

I have not played against Nids before, but if I were to, I would Target Genestealers first, then go for Synapse critters, with out that the army falls apart fairly quickly, or at least go for the ones closest to the units you most want to keep, so the swarm has to go to the closest surviving Synapse, with luck that one is not close to your line, such as slow moving Zoanthropes


----------



## mykl_c (May 10, 2008)

Usaal said:


> My most recent version includes, a DakkaRant (2x twin linked devourer,wings), a Gunboat Carni (Vennom-Cannon, Barbedstrangler), 12 ravanors (sometimes Broods of 3 and sometimes broods of 4), 6 Warriors (leaping, rending,scything, in 2 broods of 3) and eather Rippers or Gaunts depending on points left. I run a brood of warriors with a brood of Ravaners for synaps, I run the other group of Ravenors infront of the zoanthrope and behind the winged tyrant. I know this seems like a low body count for a Nids army, and they are too small for a NidZilla army. But each Ravener gets 5 rending attacks on the charge, then you have warriors too makeing sure that no bug gets a insta death. I have taken this army against Grey Knights, SM, Jungle fighters (imp guard), Chaos (Death Guard), and Dark eldar. More often than not I win the fight with this list.


/Nods head, scribbles furious notes/

Interesting! I'm just starting out with 'nids. Is the zoanthrope there for preferred enemy?


----------



## Beriothien (Apr 24, 2008)

Tactical thought - would it work, and if so, how to defeat it....

Synapse - stealers behave noramlly more or less without a big synapse creature around. So two units of stealers (10 each) run up one flank. Two turns, they attract attention.

The other flank is loaded with a tyrant, a unit of 6 shooty warriors, two close combat carnifexes, and a big unit of hormagants and a big unit termagants.

In other words, the maccragge sprues, two battalion boxes, plus a hive tyrant plus one lictor (has to be in the army, the little hive mind has to have one) adjusted properly yields a 1500 point army easy (and relatively cheaply).

Synapse - the tyrant and the warriors, both on one flank but able to react to the "inside" middle of the board or turn around.

CC fexes for killing vehicles or maybe dropping troops. Tyrant can do multiple duties.

Gants (big unit) and hormagants (12 inch assault....think about it)........


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I have a question too. There's this girl at my game store called the 'bug lady.' She has 40,000 points of nids. Yes, 40,000. It's pretty much going to be the whole game shop against her just to match it. I know I shouldn't set up a list specifically designed to fight my opponent, but I did. Is it a good idea to use a lot of flamers? I'm pretty sure we're going to wind up with two line breaker squadron too, so that'll help a lot.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Forgot to quote it but; Without Number Suffers greatly without an adequate support of Synapse. The good thing about being out of range of Synapse is that your broods with fall back to the closest Synapse creature until within range. You have to remember that you can shoot while falling back, so you haven't lost much in the way of annoyance power that Guants excell at. If they're destroyed on the way, who cares? Recycle them again!


Beriothien said:


> So....do you think 20+ sized gaunt broods, or twice as many 10+ ?
> 
> I was thinking big broods, say 15-20, which of course means fewer broods.


I prefer the greater number of smaller size broods. It gives the enemy more targets to shoot at, causing priority problems and more frequent bypass checks. And it makes it easier to kill off Broods in order to recycle them. My opponents attempt to deny me that rule by leaving a handful alive, until I force sacrifice them against one of his stronger troops. Plus in hand to hand, there are more broods to allocate attacks to, causing more problems to the enemy. Between a squad of 30 Guants VS 3 Squads of 10 Guants, I'll also go with the 3 squads. 


Tanrel said:


> I have a question too. There's this girl at my game store called the 'bug lady.' She has 40,000 points of nids. Yes, 40,000. It's pretty much going to be the whole game shop against her just to match it. I know I shouldn't set up a list specifically designed to fight my opponent, but I did. Is it a good idea to use a lot of flamers? I'm pretty sure we're going to wind up with two line breaker squadron too, so that'll help a lot.


Damn... I would so be all over that action. Templates and volume of fire power is the way to go. Flamers only work if you can position yourself in ways to use them prior to being assaulted. I DEMAND PICS!!!!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha, ok, I'll grab my dads digital camera when we play it. I really hope it's going to be as awesome as I think it'll be. ^_^


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanrel said:


> I have a question too. There's this girl at my game store called the 'bug lady.' She has 40,000 points of nids. Yes, 40,000. It's pretty much going to be the whole game shop against her just to match it. I know I shouldn't set up a list specifically designed to fight my opponent, but I did. Is it a good idea to use a lot of flamers? I'm pretty sure we're going to wind up with two line breaker squadron too, so that'll help a lot.


Flamers and heavy bolters. Lots and lots of them. Try a Devastator Squad (or three) with four heavy bolters. That should make a huge dent in however many Gaunts and Genestealers she may have.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Xaereth said:


> I also generally bring a Callidus Assassin (it's legal, so please don't question it, even if you're SURE I'm wrong).



I thought only if your bring an inquisitor. I have seen this argument numerous times in the forums, and I don't think we ever fully resolved it. Can we come to a resolution now on assassins in SM armies???

Alias


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alias2003 said:


> Can we come to a resolution now on assassins in SM armies???
> 
> Alias


Not here, no. If there's a rules question that needs to be answered, take it to the Rules section. That's why it's there after all. 

Katie D


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I thought it could maybe just be answered real quick, as it was mentioned in this thread and we don't want forum subscribers to possibly be getting bad information. If we resolve it we could fix it before more members become confused.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alias2003 said:


> Well I thought it could maybe just be answered real quick, as it was mentioned in this thread and we don't want forum subscribers to possibly be getting bad information. If we resolve it we could fix it before more members become confused.


The problem is that it isn't going to be answered real quick. Like almost any rule question, it'll become a long, drawn out debate that'll take things completely off topic. Just start a new thread, please.

Katie D


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Flamers and heavy bolters. Lots and lots of them. Try a Devastator Squad (or three) with four heavy bolters. That should make a huge dent in however many Gaunts and Genestealers she may have.


Yeah, I have two deve's in my 4,000 points of space marines. I'm taking one squad of 4 missle launchers and I think I'm going to take 4 heavy bolters in the other. I also have two vindicators. I don't know if my allies are going to bring any extra than their 3 tank line breaker squadron, I hope they bring one more so we can have two line breakers!


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I find that squads of destroyers can shoot the crap out of most swarms before they get close enough to become a problem. If they don't get snuffed on the initial barrage they are combat ineffective by the time they reach cc. Bigger stuff tends to be a problem. Scarabs to tie up a unit is one thing I have used. Even a lord with warscythe can have a hard battle in cc with a t7 nasty greebly...

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, they may be cc ineffective, but it's still Necrons they're fighting. Necrons are always cc ineffective. ^_^


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I do not believe so Tanrel. Whilst I2 is poo and means striking last in most cases, the presence of a lord with orb in/near the squad enhances their options. I have won many cc battles by attrition due to this. Enemies do not tend to stand up once they are dead and necrons get wbb. S4, T4 and WS4 is still good odds...

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

LOTS AND LOTS OF TEMPLATES!!! put chunks in the swarms and make em fall back...target Synapse and make those bugs run!!! I'd use a little CC (cause I play Orks :biggrin just to tie up a few guys...IF THERE ARE ANY Shokk Attack Guns USE THEM!!! those things are the best!!!

2 Whirlwinds; 1 Vengeance 1 Castellan
for all of you who hate Castellan it puts a bit of a damper on those that cross them


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

dizzington esq said:


> I do not believe so Tanrel. Whilst I2 is poo and means striking last in most cases, the presence of a lord with orb in/near the squad enhances their options. I have won many cc battles by attrition due to this. Enemies do not tend to stand up once they are dead and necrons get wbb. S4, T4 and WS4 is still good odds.


Yeah, but they're initiative 2. And against a Dreadnought they can practically do nothing.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, I thought this thread was about help on how to fight nids 

As for you mentioning the dreadnought, gauss weapons would have peeled him before he got into cc, usually. Scarabs and warriors with disruptor fields will deal with him as well or a lord with warscythe if the dreadnought gets to cc.

Have you ever played a game against necrons before ?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Haha, yeah, but everyone agree's he sucks. And from what I'm seeing here, he really does. ^_^ He takes wraiths.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

*psych ward?*

I have never seen or heard of it, but since all nid lists except an all genestealer army has psykers (warriors, tyrant, zoanthrope), could an inquisitor with hammer of the witches be of any use? the cheapest one is just around 40 points, and could be taken as ally by all imperial forces. getting to put a wound on up to six enemy synapse creatures cant be bad. no line of sight or max distance. to handle that 10 LD that synapse creatures have you can get a culexus assassin to charge up close to the monsters, backed up by an inquisitor lord, and since you have to take henchmen, adding three heavy bolters in a HQ choice is nice. another thing to consider is an acolyte with crossbow-bolter and carapace armor. the crossbow wounds on 2+ against synapse (ea psykic). suggested low cost ORDO XENO-like ally:

OH inquisitor
hammer of the witches
40 points

and the huge 
high cost allies:
OH inquisitor lord
hammer of the witches
3 familiar 
3 Heavy bolter servitor
3 acolyte with crossbow-bolter and carapace armor
2 penitent
242

culoxus assassin

total 347

an expensive contingent, but against a warrior heavy nid this could be good. familiar just to bulk up on bodies, same with penitent, plus that 2+ save from scream, the horror and warp blast (I think it counts). three bolters and three heavy bolters can leave a dent, and if starts the turn within 30" of a synapse creature, just rush and pop 6 2+ to wound no armor save allowed shots. of course you can take a smaller retinue. such as:

inquisitor lord
hammer of the witches
3 acolyte with crossbow-bolter and carapace armour
134 points

rush the culaxus towards the synapse, with these guys behind, use hammer and shoot the crossbow at the closest synapse.the soulless rule will make the psychic beasts fail almost have of their perils rolls, and the crossbows and animus speculum can take a bunch of warriors out. the animus is just amazing- having it within range of the smallest warrior brood make it an S5 AP1 assault 5.six warriors make it assault 8. 

p.s.
just looked through the tyranids codex, and although there is nothing that says that tyranids cant get periled, they do pass any non psychic test leadership test. this could mean that hammer does nothing to them. damn, then crossbow-bolter and power stake it is for the inquisitor.

what do you guys think? on the concept of synapse hunting, and the effectiveness of hammer of the witches on tyranids. I find it fluffy, although not to effective. but fluffy  ME LIKE

PPS
just realized that brood lord does have synapse, so this concept might just do somthing against any tyranid force( not counting combat patrol)


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

i hate swarms for one reason u want to kill the synapse but if you fail u have tons of them in cc which will ruin my guardsman 
so i end up using flamers and frag grenade launchers
and the precious Thor's Hammer ... my baneblade =)
anything that goes BOOM!


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

With my Guard army (although I'd guess that anyone can abide by this), I usually try to work out if it's the big beasties or the 'fodder' (they can have some half-decent fodder) that are the true threat. 

The enemy might have a few swarms, but it's entirely possible that it's the tooled out Tyrant or 'Fexes that are the focus of his/her army. Likewise, the player might include some big gun magnets to keep you away from his smaller, but more deadly bugs.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

just point the big guns at the big bugs, fire everything at one until it drops then move on to the next. i play big groups of beserkers so i usualy dont have much trouble with the little bugs but a lash or two helps to open up the spacing between 'nid units so they don't hit in a continuous wave. another way to make those gaps is with templates or high volume of fire


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

u want to spread ur fire with it concentrated in some areas more than other and try to thin their numbers as much as possible before they close range with you


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

best nid killing army list I can think of: imperial guard, with drop troops, jungle fighters, hardened vets, and heavy weapons platoons, then take as many heavy flamers, plasma and melta guns as you can possibly fit into your army. 

deep strike on top of them and burn em to ashes.


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

I use to let them come to me shooting them as the got near. Now that iv'e learned to love the bolt pistol, I'm more inclined to take the fight to them. Put enough firepower on a synapse and they will die. I was in a loosing game against nids till i killed the synaps, i then wiped out two whole units of guants in sweeping advances over the next two turns.


----------

